# Movistar Fibre Optic Broadband



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've just read that Movistar are offering fibre optic broadband for 62euros a month, includes landline and two mobiles...
Our internet is cr*p, under 2Mb so I'm tempted.
Has anyone got this?
Any small print I should know about?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it unlimited download usage?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm on Movistar. No fibre optic where I am but the download speed is 17 meg. That's 50€ month including 2 mobiles. It's perfectly adequate for what I need and is fine for Internet TV too. If you think the faster speed is worth an extra 12€ month then fair enough. Otherwise normal Movistar should be ok. Obviously other providers are available.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just read that Movistar are offering fibre optic broadband for 62euros a month, includes landline and two mobiles...
> Our internet is cr*p, under 2Mb so I'm tempted.
> Has anyone got this?
> Any small print I should know about?


My son has fibre optica with Movistar at his university flat. The deal he had was 100Mb speed plus landline with free national calls for 54€ This was then upgraded to 200Mb and now 300Mb all for the same price.


We too were told that we could now get this at home. Signed up for it and the engineer came only to be told that the website and customer service reps were all lying and the best we could get (via copper) was 512kb!!!! Tried to back out of the contract but they insisted on keeping all that we'd paid so far.


Sooooo..... just make sure you can actually get it before you pay any money or sign anything.


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi there. Not sure if you have Comenersol where you are but we have just relocated to La Romana (Alicante region) from the UK and we have their 50MB, unlimited download package (no mobiles) for 25€ per month. Its super quick and, apart from a few teething problems, so far so good!
Hope it helps )


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Mary

I just had fibre installed (finally here!) and I think I'm paying 48euros for 300mb unlimited fibre and home phone including evening and weekend calls. They've yet to take anything from my account so will have to find the paperwork to double check the price. It is either 48 or 58euros.

I've not even found my home phones yet so they aren't plugged in but got such a fantastic deal from Voda UK that I won't be using them anyway other than to receive calls from Spanish numbers.

Was very impressed by the movistar engineers. My background in the UK is telecoms & IT and I can guarantee that Openreach engineers would not have done what these guys did to get the job done, which amazingly involved one of them climbing through a tiny window that was 8ft off the ground just to pull the cables through!

If you're in Estepona later, look out for me. I'll be the one paddling down the main street in my canoe!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just read that Movistar are offering fibre optic broadband for 62euros a month, includes landline and two mobiles...
> Our internet is cr*p, under 2Mb so I'm tempted.
> Has anyone got this?
> Any small print I should know about?


Yes, I'm on Moviestar fibre optic high speed Internet and have been for over a year now. 300mb download speed was promised but you can't actually achieve that. 300mb will be the highest you could ever get.............maybe. 

I have an excellent download speed and get internet tv ok without buffering and websites load quickly. Moviestar insist you have a land line (which I argued about as I only use mobile phones) but that was part of the package which costs €58.40 per month. It may sound expensive to some but it's fast and unlimited. There's no problems when I and my OH are each on the net while the tv is also on.

Worth every cent.

Steve


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe mine is 58 euros then and not 48. Had so much to sort out that I can't honestly remember.

However I do get full speed Steve. Media Centre is connected by LAN cable to the router and gives me 309Mbps. I bought powerline adapters for upstairs and my office PC is getting 95Mbps using the houses electrical wiring as a home network. Wifi maximum speed is 75Mbps.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 300mb with Movistar. I get close to that figure if connected by cable to the router. Alas, the router is on the opposite side of the house to the lounge, with two walls inbetween, and the engineer said that it could not be changed. If you can, try to have the router close to your living area and then plug the tv into it if you want to livestream. I would never go back to the slow old days now.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I reckon in my newly adopted town Orba, it will be a looooooong wait before fibre arrives .

Electricity and water are however both available


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> I reckon in my newly adopted town Orba, it will be a looooooong wait before fibre arrives .
> 
> Electricity and water are however both available


... but only on days with a "v" in them


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> I reckon in my newly adopted town Orba, it will be a looooooong wait before fibre arrives .
> 
> Electricity and water are however both available


Hmmm. Are you sure you've found the right place?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol, yeah very much so. Great Wee place and we are more up to date than you think. On my last visit I watched their showing of the latest Eastenders episode to reach Orba and am most excited by Loftys upcoming wedding to Michele


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Rabbitcat, have the people of Orba heard that the USA has landed a man on the moon ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Never sir!

We do however have our own Tv news channel which keeps us up to date with world affairs.

This new chap Herr Hitler who has taken over in Germany seems a bit brusque, but then again I think his bark will be worse than his bite. Meanwhile I am very excited because wifeys entered the Tv channels competition for two tickets for a cruise on this new unsinkable ship Titanic everyone's talking about.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

And excited you shall be, especially when you ask for more ice in your drinks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunpleecin said:


> I'm on Movistar. No fibre optic where I am but the download speed is 17 meg. That's 50€ month including 2 mobiles. It's perfectly adequate for what I need and is fine for Internet TV too. If you think the faster speed is worth an extra 12€ month then fair enough. Otherwise normal Movistar should be ok. Obviously other providers are available.


We've had 'normal' Movistar for eight years and extremely poor speeds. We have Sky via satellite and also BBC via satellite. If we had decent speeds I'd save about 60 euros a month..
I'm thinking maybe we wouldn't be able to get fibre optic until the whole area is wired up. 
We've been promised it and some houses around here have had it installed but we're still waiting.


----------

